# libsndfile 1.0.18 build error



## instain (Feb 23, 2009)

[a@calvin /usr/ports/audio/libsndfile]$ make
===>  Building for libsndfile-1.0.18
Making all in M4
...
Making all in Octave
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/libsndfile/work/libsndfile-1.0.18/Octave'
mkoctfile -v -I../src -c sndfile.cc -o ./sndfile.o
c++ -c -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/metis -I/usr/local/include -fPIC -I/usr/local/include/octave-3.0.3 -I/usr/local/include/octave-3.0.3/octave -I/usr/local/include -mieee-fp -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -march=prescott -fconserve-space -Wall -Wextra -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wshadow -Wwrite-strings -Wctor-dtor-privacy -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Woverloaded-virtual -Wreorder -Wsign-promo -I../src sndfile.cc -o ./sndfile.o
sndfile.cc: In function 'int major_format_of_hash(const std::string&)':
sndfile.cc:275: error: 'SF_FORMAT_WVE' was not declared in this scope
sndfile.cc: In function 'const char* string_of_major_format(int)':
sndfile.cc:341: error: 'SF_FORMAT_WVE' was not declared in this scope
gmake[1]: *** [sndfile.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/libsndfile/work/libsndfile-1.0.18/Octave'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/libsndfile.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/libsndfile.

___
I poked around a bit and "SF_FORMAT_WVE" is defined right next to a bunch of other "SF_FORMAT_" items in an enum that apparently work so I don't know what's failing here.  Any ideas?


----------



## ale (Feb 23, 2009)

There are a number of threads about linsndfile in the multimedia ml.
Try searching for libsndfile here:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-multimedia/2009-February/


----------



## instain (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link, ale.  I disabled octave support and it built just fine.


```
--- /usr/ports/audio/libsndfile/Makefile~       2009-02-14 22:39:01.000000000 -0600
+++ /usr/ports/audio/libsndfile/Makefile        2009-02-24 08:15:33.000000000 -0600
@@ -17,7 +17,8 @@
 GNU_CONFIGURE= yes
 USE_GMAKE=     yes
 CONFIGURE_ARGS=        --disable-gcc-pipe \
-               --disable-sqlite
+               --disable-sqlite \
+               --disable-octave
 CONFIGURE_ENV= CPPFLAGS="-isystem /usr/include -isystem ${LOCALBASE}/include" \
                LDFLAGS="-L${LOCALBASE}/lib"
 USE_LDCONFIG=  yes
```


----------

